# Erratic Swimming Jack Dempsey



## firetrie (Apr 23, 2005)

My Jack Dempsey (8.5") used to hang out in his cave and come out to eat or to pick on another fish who swam too close to his cave. Now he Swims rapidly along the glass as though looking for a way out. he hardly sits in his cave anymore. His tank mates include: Severum (9"), Pair Pearl Gouramis (2.5"), Blood Parrot (4.75"), Rope Fish (12"), 3 Plecos (13",5",2"), 2 corys (1.5"), Pair Convicts w/Fry (2.5"),
Misc feeder guppies (3m, 8F, Bunches of dinner babies), 1 white cloud.

Convict had thier fry about two weeks after Jack Started his Behavior. Thier caves are on opposite sides of the tank. Looks like about fourty fry when hatched, about 20 now. the blood parrot is the most picked on fish and he seems to be happy that way, The severum is the only one who can make both Jack and Convict turn tail. 

Anyone have a clue? 

75gal Tank. The tank chem is 8.0 pH , medium hardness, nil ammonia, 20ppm nitrate, nil nitrite, 3 Biowheels 800g/h tank circulation, Sump filtration, UGF, 1 48" Power-Glo & 2 40watt cool White Flouresents with a 50watt Halogen spot light (Deco Highlight). Blue Cold Cathode Nightlight. All lights timed (15 hrs daylight currently) and 20% wather changes every three days.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you see anything physically different on him. Torn fins, Cloudy eye, ect... It could be indications that help us out a bit more.


----------



## firetrie (Apr 23, 2005)

He has no discolorations, no torn anything, no holes, no white spots, no powdery stuff, nothing visible. He's not bloated and he eats at feeding time. Maybe he's Have a psycological problem? Seperation anxiety, feeliing inadequate, mild depression, hyperactivity, insomnia. Maybe not but I hope he quits it soon.


----------

